# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  GSM Shield Box MTK Setup v1.3 Update is out...

## mohamed73

*Added:  Hisence   F16 -  Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup &  Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Repair IMEI/Flashing...  Lava  Iris  88 - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup &  Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Repair IMEI/Flashing...  Infinix  X5516B  - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup &  Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Repair IMEI/Flashing...X5516C  - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup &  Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Repair IMEI/Flashing...   Alcatel  OT-8068  - Read Info/FRP/Remove SimLock/Factory reset in flash & meta  mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-A501DL  - Read Info/FRP/Remove SimLock/Factory reset in flash & meta  mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-5008Y  - Read Info/FRP/Remove SimLock/Factory reset in flash & meta  mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-5008D  - Read Info/FRP/Remove SimLock/Factory reset in flash & meta  mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-5008U  - Read Info/FRP/Remove SimLock/Factory reset in flash & meta  mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-9029G - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-9029W - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...OT-5008R - Read Info/FRP/Factory reset in flash & meta mode/Backup & Restore nvram in flash & meta mode/Flashing...   MTK CPU  MT6739 - IMEI Repair Meta mode without database.MT6761 - IMEI Repair Meta mode without database.MT6763 - IMEI Repair Meta mode without database.MT6765 - IMEI Repair Meta mode without database.MT6771 - IMEI Repair Meta mode without database. 
Fixed saving firmware for some new helio models.
Scater saving improved.
Added fastboot read info function, for phones what support fastboot.  Official Website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download from: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

